# Bushing alternatives



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping someone knows of something I can use in place of some plastic auger bushings on a Murray built Craftsman Snowblower (536.91880). Sears part is 54424, it's a triangular bushing, 3 holes 2 3/8" apart for the bolts, 1" bore, bushing part is 1 1/4" wide, 1/4" mounting material and 1/2" between the end of the bushing and inside of the mount. It's discontinured at Sears so it's not available and I'd rather use something better.

Smaller blowers have 2 flange type collars with a oval/egg shaped bushings that fit between them with a 3/4" hole for the auger shaft. I'm trying to find something comparable with a 1" bore to replace the plastic ones I have with something more substantial. The mounting holes break, the bores wear alot and can't find replacements currently.

Anyone know of anything that matches that description and is curently available? Brand and part numbers would be great but even make and model of a snowblower will be more info than I have now.

Thanks, any info is appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe give these people a try:
Bearings, Bushings and Repair Kits.

You will have to look through all their listings, but they do provide measurements.

Ariens uses these:







Amazon.com: Bearing Support ARIENS/01202300: Patio, Lawn & Garden

With these insterted in them:







Amazon.com: Flange Bushing ARIENS/05503500: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Ariens mounts from the outside of the bucket, but maybe you can rig something up from the inside?

Lots of used parts on ebay.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bushings*

Thanks for the reply. I had looked through that first site before and didn't find a thing that could combine both a bushing and flange. The other 2 links you listed aren't working for me. Sounds like something for an Ariens might be available, I'll have to look into that further.

Paul


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The links were working yesterday I thought. Ariens bracket 01202300 with a 05503500 bushing inside. Ariens added the first and last 2 zeroes, so if you search around try both ways. I see the brackets on ebay cheap sometimes. They have similar brackets for wheel axles too, but a little smaller.



















Here they are installed from the outside of the bucket. The end of the shaft is drilled and tapped for a big bolt as well, but if yours mount to the inside of the bucket that would not be needed. Probably not needed in this case either, but it reinforces everything.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bushing*

If those holes line up with mine and the bushing id is correct, that's exactly what I'm looking for.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I was doing some work on my snowblower so I took some pictures of the bushings.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pictures*

Thanks much for the pictures. I'm getting a pair of them to see how they work out. May have to do some minor adjustments (if any) to them but it sure looks like it's a definite possibility here. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one.

Paul


----------

